# BMX bei Plus



## Spooner (30. März 2005)

Lol dachte ich mir am anfang , als ich das in diesem kleinen flayern sah
Plus verkauft ein BMX-Rad ^^ 
naja hier al das rad an sich












BMX-Freestyle-Bike 20 Zoll
Artikel-Nr.: 95198800



Alles ist möglich - gleichgültig, welche turnerische Akrobatik je auf einem Fahrrad zu sehen war, mit einem BMX-Freestyle-Bike kannst Du das auch!


169.-


Merkmale 
Felgen mit Axle-Bars (Standrohren) vorne und hinten 
HiTen-Rahmen 
Big Fork-Stahlgabel 
Stahlnaben 
CrMo-Achsen 
Freilauf-Zahnkranz 
Aluminium-Pedale mit Reflektoren
"ORYG" Freestyle Lenker-Rotor für Stunts ohne Kabelsalat 
HiTen-BMX-Stahllenker mit Prallschutz 
Steuersatz aus Stahl 
Vorbau aus Aluminium/Stahl 
Felgen aus Aluminium, extra verstärkt durch 48 Speichen 
Fauber-Tretlager 
Mit Disc Scheiben
Bremshebel aus Aluminium 
Alu-Bremsen-Promax 
20 x 2,125 Zoll Reifen mit Stollenprofil 
BMX-Sattel aus Vinyl 
Sattelstütze aus Aluminium 
Zu 98% vormontiert 
Farbe: Gelb/schwarz


----------



## RISE (30. März 2005)

Ich kaufe gleich 100 Stück und schmelze sie zu ner tollen Lenin Statue zusammen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Biohazard- (30. März 2005)

frechheit manchmal möchte ich echt den ganzen baumarktypen oder irgendwelchen discountern die so einen mist wie ragazzi etc. verkaufen mal die tour versauen mit ihren DOWNHILLRÄDENRN mit "SHIMANO" oder sonst irgendeinem mist ( was heist die bezeichnung "shimnao" , an einem rad ? ist es jetzt gut?    ) diese räder sind auch eine gefhr weil sie wirklih nix aushalten und ich meine nix und teilweise sind die bremsen unglaublich schlecht oder irgentwelche ebay bmx mit denen nix geht und die 2 tonnen wiegen bei dem hier sind sogar jetzt schon die "axlebars"    verbogen also wer so was kauft...und das schlimmste ist noch für die leute die sowas kaufen müssen bei reparaturen im bikeladen werden die dann nach strich und faden abgezockt (was verständlich ist) unser shop macht das erst ganricht also wenn man dem mit so einem ding kommt kann man wieder gehen   ich möchte nicht zählen wie viele kiddies bei uns mit irgentwelchen bmx rumfahren mit : vbrakes ,2meter lenker, losem steuersatz, lustigen krummen reflektoren, von der geo ganz zu schweigen...
ok es mag ja sein das nicht alle leute den sport machen wollen die so was kaufen nur man muss doch nicht immer den letzten dreck kaufen nur weil es billig ist oder ?
 naja was will man machen....


----------



## Flatpro (30. März 2005)

Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> Axle-Bars   achsenlenker... sher interessant
> 
> Big Fork-Stahlgabel  ... dicke gabel stahlgabel....
> 
> ...



muhaha, wie geil


----------



## -Biohazard- (30. März 2005)

fragt sich nur welche stunts ?


----------



## cryptic. (31. März 2005)

> Alles ist möglich - gleichgültig, welche turnerische Akrobatik je auf einem Fahrrad zu sehen war, mit einem BMX-Freestyle-Bike kannst Du das auch!



Ich glaube auch...mit dem Ding schaff ich nen trippel whip^^


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

> fragt sich nur welche stunts ?


die dicke big fork bricht und du machs n faceplant aufm boardstein


----------



## cyclon3 (31. März 2005)

Kaufen kacke endlich!


----------



## derFisch (31. März 2005)

Ich will diesen Crossbarschoner haben!


----------



## Berti (31. März 2005)

naja wenn man mit der fresse auf den lenker klatscht haut man sich wenigstens nich die zänhe aus... da hat man dann den gesichtsabdruck in der querstrebe aber die zähne sind noch drin*g*

ach ja... man könnte weinen bei solchen anziegen


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> aber die zähne sind noch drin*g*


wage ich zu bezweifeln bei dem kampfgewicht eines auto normal verbrauchers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooner (4. April 2005)

aber hey dieses ding hat ja ein super "AIRBAG"


----------



## Spooner (9. April 2005)

Guckt mal hier ein BMX bei Karstadt ^^

199,-








*Rahmen:* 20er Freestyle-Rahmen
*Gabel:* Hi-Ten Big Fork
*Bremsen:* Pro Max Alu-V-Brakes, vorne und hinten
*Laufräder:* Aluminiun-Felgen mit 48 Speichen und BMX-Bereifung
*Extras:* Gyro Rotor, Axle Pegs, BMX-Sattel mit Kevlar-Ecken.
*Gewicht:* ca. 16,5 kg    (   )
*Rahmenhöhe:* 26 cm


----------



## Sele666 (9. April 2005)

ich find das sooo arm das travis sein nahmen dafür hergibt!


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Hmmm, Ich glaube wirklich das Plus Tricks und akrobatische fähigkeiten verwchselt! Und zwar mit der Fähigkeit so schnell wie möglich auf die Intensivstation zu kommen!


----------



## Renegado (12. April 2005)

Da hab ich ne geile Story ausm Skatepark:

Da kam mal so nen Kiddy und wollte das Schönemeyer (einer der besten ausm Park) ma nen schönen Grind mit dem ding macht! Und *zack* da war die pegs ab!! Was war das hammer uns gedacht , Plaste? Naja dachte sich Schönmeyer hmmm damit zumindest gleichmässig ausschaut,... *zack* die andre Seite uch noch ^^


----------



## Flatpro (12. April 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> nahmen


das is arm  

nene, scherz... find des a nich gudde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (12. April 2005)

ihhh, das teil würde ich netmal zum lakejumpen nutzen, geschweige denn für sonst was.


----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ihhh, das teil würde ich netmal zum lakejumpen nutzen, geschweige denn für sonst was.


also das hats du aber früh bemerkt...

zumal du zum lakejump ja dein richtiges rad nimmms


----------



## Sele666 (17. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> das is arm
> 
> nene, scherz... find des a nich gudde




soll ich dir ma jeden tippfehler vorwerfen den du seit 0 uhr heut gemacht hasd?


----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich dir ma jeden tippfehler vorwerfen den du seit 0 uhr heut gemacht hasd?


der herr muss weiterlesen... da habsch doch wohl klargemacht, das ich dich nur ärgern wollte... un außerdem bin ich mir sicher, dass es kein einfacher tippfehler war   guck ma, wo die taste h liegt  

aber egaaaaaaaaal, ich tipp ja auch viel *******


----------



## Sele666 (17. April 2005)

jajaa iss ja gudd! 
nur wenn ich schnell schreib kommen manchmal zu viele buchstaben bei raus  
weiß schon das man des ohne h schreibt... mir isses och schon 2-3 mal passiert das ich stabi(e)l geschrieben hab auchwenn ich weiß dasses falsch iss 







hab ich mich nun genug gerechtfertigt


----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2005)

ich tippe auch gerne mal viel zu schneöll und  da kkommne dan ganze wirre sachen  bei rumm, soas zmnm  besipilem


----------



## Sele666 (17. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ich tippe auch gerne mal viel zu schneöll und  da kkommne dan ganze wirre sachen  bei rumm, soas zmnm  besipilem





  ich sehe wir verstehen uns


----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe wir verstehen uns


wer zu hölle ist wir?
ich denk es gibt nur ein uns


----------



## Sele666 (17. April 2005)

naja eigentlich gibs für mich nur !!!ICH!!!!!


----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> naja eigentlich gibs für mich nur !!!ICH!!!!!


du eingebildete socke eines schnorchels  

bis ja schon fast evil no:2  

jaja, lustig heut n8 hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (17. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> also das hats du aber früh bemerkt...
> 
> zumal du zum lakejump ja dein richtiges rad nimmms




jupp, mache ich immer.


----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2005)

jap, siehsu wie gut ich dich kenne, für dich kann nix gut genug sein, richtig? richtig!!!!


----------



## evil_rider (17. April 2005)

stimmt, darum baue ich ja auch inzwischen eigende teile etc.

weil alles andere ist müll.


----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2005)

evil cars inc.


----------

